# Can I remelt this?



## myheartwalking (Mar 9, 2014)

I made a melt and pour soap and it included zest of a grapefruit. After is already added the zest, I realized I didn't have enough grapefruit oil for scent. Can I remelt this soap once I have more oil, or no because of the zest?


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

You should be able to< but I would use as little heat as possible.


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

If you want you can grate or cut the soap up and melt more soap with extra scent. And then put grated soap in the mold and pour new more scented over it. I would keep new soap as clear as possible especially if the old soap is colored.


----------

